# Easiest Species For Midwest USA Breeding



## JakeSnake9502 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi everyone I was just wondering what is the easiest tortoise species that can be bread in Illinois. I was thinking something small as this is going to be my first time trying to breed tortoises.


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 19, 2017)

Do you keep tortoises currently? If not I'd start there first. Research what you want in a tortoise size and personality wise, how much space you have to dedicate to a tortoise, how much money and time do you want to spend.....important factors like that. If you are looking to breed for money just a word of warning but you will spend a few grand on proper enclosures and lighting just to house them all, hundreds on food, shipping materials, shipping costs, and don't forget those vet bills. Most breed because it's their hobby.....not a career. You'll be pretty disappointed when your selling hatchlings for $100 or less just to pay $40 to ship them plus shipping materials after feeding them for months before they can be shipped and housing them in a $400 enclosure. Profit will be negative.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi


----------



## JakeSnake9502 (Jul 19, 2017)

daniellenc said:


> Do you keep tortoises currently? If not I'd start there first. Research what you want in a tortoise size and personality wise, how much space you have to dedicate to a tortoise, how much money and time do you want to spend.....important factors like that. If you are looking to breed for money just a word of warning but you will spend a few grand on proper enclosures and lighting just to house them all, hundreds on food, shipping materials, shipping costs, and don't forget those vet bills. Most breed because it's their hobby.....not a career. You'll be pretty disappointed when your selling hatchlings for $100 or less just to pay $40 to ship them plus shipping materials after feeding them for months before they can be shipped and housing them in a $400 enclosure. Profit will be negative.


Yeah I currently have two redfoots that I plan on rehoming. I was thinking a more dry species but Im not sure which. Preferably a smaller one so clutches will be smaller. And I am not going to sell the hatchlings either. I am doing it because I am passionate about it and money isn't an issue.


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 19, 2017)

In a closed chamber humidity for a red foot is really simple to maintain and all hatchlings benefit from a moister climate even the ones who can tolerate a dryer one have you read this thread?: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/closed-chambers.32333/page-13#post-1505603

If space is an issue I'm not sure how you'd house a clutch of hatchlings and separate your adults to prevent more breeding since you want to keep them all? Or would you give them away to trusted family and friends? I guess I'm just confused you can be passionate about your tortoises without breeding more especially if you have limited indoor space in a climate where outdoor living year round is not possible. Why not just enjoy the one's you have and build a closed chamber habitat to provide humidity?

I too live in a climate that is very cold and dry in the winter so I understand it takes more planning but really you're not alone. There are plenty of members here who live in cool dry climates with redfoots and other moisture loving torts. I'd love to see your torts btw mine is just a baby and I love ogling at the older ones.


----------



## JakeSnake9502 (Jul 19, 2017)

daniellenc said:


> In a closed chamber humidity for a red foot is really simple to maintain and all hatchlings benefit from a moister climate even the ones who can tolerate a dryer one have you read this thread?: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/closed-chambers.32333/page-13#post-1505603
> 
> If space is an issue I'm not sure how you'd house a clutch of hatchlings and separate your adults to prevent more breeding since you want to keep them all? Or would you give them away to trusted family and friends? I guess I'm just confused you can be passionate about your tortoises without breeding more especially if you have limited indoor space in a climate where outdoor living year round is not possible. Why not just enjoy the one's you have and build a closed chamber habitat to provide humidity?
> 
> I too live in a climate that is very cold and dry in the winter so I understand it takes more planning but really you're not alone. There are plenty of members here who live in cool dry climates with redfoots and other moisture loving torts. I'd love to see your torts btw mine is just a baby and I love ogling at the older ones.


I just feel I can't get the humidity going well. I wanted to have smaller torts because I want a slow growing herd not really because of the space. I have multiple tortoise tables and two bookshelfs that I can easily convert into enclosures for the winter. My backyard is incredibly huge as well so outdoor enclosures could be very large as well but like I said I'm looking for a smaller species. 

As for my redfoots I plan on uploading pictures later of them. They are both 2.5 years old but one of them looks like he is a year older, just fast growth I guess.


----------



## Tom (Jul 19, 2017)

Sounds like russian tortoises, hermanni or greeks would suit what you are after. Care for all three is similar. Have a look:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


----------



## JakeSnake9502 (Jul 19, 2017)

Tom said:


> Sounds like russian tortoises, hermanni or greeks would suit what you are after. Care for all three is similar. Have a look:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


Alright sweet thank you so much my friend!


----------

